# Yay! RCI Points - Booked Villas at Disney's Grand Californian



## eccentricjules (Jan 29, 2012)

I just wanted to share, because I'm so excited.

I told my husband I found a mythical unicorn! Last night at "server up" on RCI I booked a 2 bedroom at the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian! I thought it would be many many years before I ever saw one available. It took almost every point I had but I am SO excited. 123,000 points the end of August (the week before my child's birthday!).

I had been peeved at RCI last night because I tried to book a different timeshare and it kept failing. I called the Call Center to be told it was "ghost inventory". I said to myself "why do I even bother with RCI points because nothing is ever available?". Maybe things happen for a reason because if I had booked that I wouldn't have had the points for Disneyland!

This is proof that maybe you can get lucky and find what you are looking for.  :rofl:


----------



## presley (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats!! Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 29, 2012)

We we just 'did' Disneyland a couple of weeks ago. I was disappointed that the new 'Main Streetish' entrance to California Adventure isn't open yet, but no doubt it will be new and fresh and open by the time you go there. Lucky You!

I'm sure your upcoming vacation there will provide many happy memories for your family. 

Jim


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations on getting the exchange that you wanted!  That is sooo exciting!

Lisa from PA


----------



## chriskre (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats.  
I saw that unit just a few minutes ago.  It's a phantom now.


----------



## eccentricjules (Jan 30, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Congrats.
> I saw that unit just a few minutes ago.  It's a phantom now.



You know... I too saw it again last night as "ghost inventory" and told my husband that it's either only that way on my screen or the RCI Call Center is getting 10 calls an hour for the same unit. I shook my head and said "other people will be frustrated like I was with the week I wasn't able to book."

I had really hoped that maybe it was just a ghost on my screen.... guess that confirms it wasn't.


----------



## Jessica_of_FL (Feb 3, 2012)

eccentricjules said:


> I just wanted to share, because I'm so excited.
> 
> I told my husband I found a mythical unicorn! Last night at "server up" on RCI I booked a 2 bedroom at the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian! I thought it would be many many years before I ever saw one available. It took almost every point I had but I am SO excited. 123,000 points the end of August (the week before my child's birthday!).



I just booked it through RCI points too!! Aug 25th and 26th popped up and I nabbed the 25th!! 

So so so so so excited!


----------



## slum808 (Feb 3, 2012)

Congratulations! That's a great score.

Is it just me, or does it seem like we here more VGC being available in points vs. Weeks?


----------



## Mickey Moe (Feb 3, 2012)

Just before xmas I managed to book a 2 bed at Grand Cal for July 13 - 20. I was quite excited as this is worth 526 DVC points,:whoopie: .


----------



## slum808 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mickey Moe said:


> Just before xmas I managed to book a 2 bed at Grand Cal for July 13 - 20. I was quite excited as this is worth 526 DVC points,:whoopie: .




Was this with points or weeks?


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 3, 2012)

Jessica_of_FL said:


> I just booked it through RCI points too!! Aug 25th and 26th popped up and I nabbed the 25th!!
> 
> So so so so so excited!


These are still showing up, but appear to be phantoms now.  I tried to grab one, but couldn't.


----------



## eccentricjules (Feb 5, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Congratulations! That's a great score.
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem like we here more VGC being available in points vs. Weeks?



Mine was booked through Points.

As I mentioned I had tried, earlier in the day, to get another unit but was told it was a ghost. I was speaking to one of their "tech" people who told me that as of the first of this year the weeks properties would now show up under weeks AND points and there shouldn't be any difference now. He told me that I should just log into points and it would now bring in weeks items too.

Not sure if that's helpful or not.


----------



## eccentricjules (Feb 5, 2012)

Jessica_of_FL said:


> I just booked it through RCI points too!! Aug 25th and 26th popped up and I nabbed the 25th!!
> 
> So so so so so excited!



I'm so happy for you! Hope you have a great time.

My father-in-law is retired military and they are allowed to buy 3-day hopper tickets for $99 even for friends and family. If you have a military person in the family this could be helpful.


----------



## presley (Feb 5, 2012)

Using a points account, can you place ongoing search for VGC?  If it came available, does it automatically give it to you?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 5, 2012)

presley said:


> Using a points account, can you place ongoing search for VGC?  If it came available, does it automatically give it to you?



No ongoing searches in Points.  That's why you see those VGC in Points.  I think ongoing searches are getting the VGC in weeks.  I did get one for 3/2.  So excited to be using half of the week!


----------



## khcruise (Feb 28, 2012)

For anyone who has been able to exchange on the weeks side, is the TPU amount similar to DVC properties in FL?  I have an ongoing search with 59 TPUs and am assuming that is enough for a one or two bedroom based on what I'm seeing with the WDW resorts.  My search is for this summer so I know it is a long shot...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2012)

It will be a tough get, and I wish you luck.  

The points are about the same as they are in Orlando.  Maybe one or two more, so 59 points should do the trick.  

It's going to be a tough trade for sure.  Any VGC is tough, and then to expect summer....


----------



## khcruise (Feb 28, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It will be a tough get, and I wish you luck.
> 
> The points are about the same as they are in Orlando.  Maybe one or two more, so 59 points should do the trick.
> 
> It's going to be a tough trade for sure.  Any VGC is tough, and then to expect summer....



Thanks for the info.  I'm not really expecting to get it but went ahead and put in a  search just in case.  It would just be a nice surprise if it worked out.  Honestly, I haven't had much luck with the ongoing searches anyway.   I usually find what I requested by checking online several times a day.  Haven't been able to make sense of why these units are not matching with my ongoing searches.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 28, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Any VGC is tough, and then to expect summer....



Very true and the reason why I bought my DVC points there (plus, I live in SEA, so getting to Dland for quick trips is easier than the East Coast.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2012)

> Honestly, I haven't had much luck with the ongoing searches anyway.



I haven't had much luck, either.  It's getting a bit annoying.  My ongoing searches for DVC in summer didn't pick up any of the units in summer.  I booked things, but online, and I never matched a single one.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 28, 2012)

khcruise said:


> For anyone who has been able to exchange on the weeks side, is the TPU amount similar to DVC properties in FL? I have an ongoing search with 59 TPUs and am assuming that is enough for a one or two bedroom based on what I'm seeing with the WDW resorts. My search is for this summer so I know it is a long shot...





rickandcindy23 said:


> The points are about the same as they are in Orlando. Maybe one or two more, so 59 points should do the trick.


My (limited) experience is that VGC is in line (or just a few points higher) with other Southern California timeshares.

NONE of the non-Orlando DVC timeshares appear to have the TPU values artificially inflated.

The 2BR VGC that I got (for April) was 37 TPU.  That's about what other top So. Cal. timeshares were worth for that time.

I think you'll be FINE with 59 TPU.  Whether or not a deposit will come through and whether or not the ongoing search will actually work are the big factors, but I think you should have enough trading power.


----------



## Mickey Moe (Feb 28, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Was this with points or weeks?



Sorry I missed your post,

I booked through my Shell Vacation Club points account.

3500 Shell points = $700 MF cost + $150 exchange fee.


----------



## slum808 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Moe,

Just trying to get a feel weeks vs points for VGC.


----------



## vacationdoc (Feb 29, 2012)

Mickey Moe said:


> Sorry I missed your post,
> 
> I booked through my Shell Vacation Club points account.
> 
> 3500 Shell points = $700 MF cost + $150 exchange fee.



I booked a 1BR and a 2BR via RCI points for VGC 9/8/12-9/15/12 for 72,000 and 104,000 rci points and 2 $149 exchange fees. Last Sept, 2011, I had booked a 1br VGC for Jan 2012 for 50000 points and $149 fee and Feb 2012 for 58,000 points and $149 fee. 

Judith


----------



## khcruise (Feb 29, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> My (limited) experience is that VGC is in line (or just a few points higher) with other Southern California timeshares.
> 
> NONE of the non-Orlando DVC timeshares appear to have the TPU values artificially inflated.
> 
> ...



Thanks Michael.  

And congrats to all who haven't gotten this fun trade


----------

